# Roast Garlic Stuffed Chicken Breasts with Tomato Caper Sauce



## ckoetke (Feb 21, 2009)

20 garlic cloves
1/2 c. extra virgin olive oil 
1/2 c. finely chopped onion 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
3 tomatoes, peeled, seeded, and roughly chopped 
1 T. herbes de provence 
2 t. salt 
1 t. pepper 
1/4 c. white wine 
1/2 c. chicken stock or low sodium chicken broth 
3 T. capers
4 boneless chicken breasts
&nbsp

&nbsp

To make the sauce, sauté onion in 2 T. oil in a medium saucepan until translucent. Add the garlic and cook 1 more minute. Add tomatoes, herbes de provence, and seasoning. Cook 5 minutes. Add chicken stock (for more information about chicken stock, )and cook on low heat for 15 minutes. This can be prepared 1 day ahead of time and kept in the refrigerator until needed. 
To prepare chicken breasts, brown skin side in a hot sauté pan (for more information about proper sautéing&nbspclick here,) with a small amount of olive oil. Place the sauté&nbsppan in a 400 degree preheated oven, skin side up in the pan. Cook until cooked through (about 8-10 minutes). Remove from oven. Remove chicken breasts from the pan and keep warm. Place the pan on a medium burner and add white wine. Reduce the wine by 1/2 over high heat, scraping the bottom of the pan with a wooden spoon (deglazing). Add tomato sauce and capers. Taste for seasoning and serve with chicken breasts.


----------

